# Face Mask Sewing Pattern



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I saw a photo last week of home sewn face masks. I have looked for information about making them, along with patterns and instructions and found it on this site:

http://www.craftpassion.com/2013/08/face-mask-sewing-pattern.html/2

There are a lot of photos to help with understanding each step in the process. I am not adding all the photos right now. If you go to the web site, you can see them.

I was particularly interested in the type of fabric that was used. I know that I have bought some masks that were N95, and am wondering if there is the possibility of a fabric that would work for that type of filter? I am wondering about interfacing? I wonder if it would work to keep out smaller particulates? I am going to iron it on the lining to see how well it works.

In doing the math, each mask takes a 10 x 6 piece of fabric for the outside and for the lining. 1/2 yard of each fabric would give you 12 masks.

The pattern comes in 3 sizes.

I am thinking that if I were making these for a family, each person should have their own color of print, to keep them separate. I am also thinking each person should have at least 2, so that you have a spare. I also think if each person could have a fabric color or pattern, there might be other things that could be made from a certain amount of fabric: cloth napkins, bandanas, and more.

Another thought I have is that these would be machine washable.



> Face Mask Sewing Pattern
> Difficulty: Easy
> Size: 3 sizes - Small kids, Young Kids, Teenage & Adult
> Download: Face Mask Sewing Pattern
> ...


----------



## SewingMachine (Mar 26, 2017)

Bit of an older post, but hey, there isn't so much activity in the sewing section that anyone should get upset at a necropost or two.

On the masks- at work we were told that the paper face masks, no matter what the rating, were only good for large dust. Sawdust, flour sized dust, stuff like that. 

The paper/fabric masks didn't require fit testing (which is more than just the size of the mask, it's a fitness test because guys with heart or lung function problems could actually have a heart attack induced by wearing a mask) and we rarely used them, even grinding could raise fumes that were going to pass right through that mask.

For other threats, like CS or tear gas, airborne irritants, pepper spray or whatever, I would think they would be better than nothing. You see black bloc guys wearing them, or bandana's, as part of their "protest assault uniforms". So I think it would be worth having one around as a backup to an actual gas mask. And, good to know how to make one in any case.

I'm honestly not sure what the best material would be for a filter liner.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

SewingMachine said:


> Bit of an older post, but hey, there isn't so much activity in the sewing section that anyone should get upset at a necropost or two.
> 
> On the masks- at work we were told that the paper face masks, no matter what the rating, were only good for large dust. Sawdust, flour sized dust, stuff like that.
> 
> ...


I have looked to find fabric that would work like the N-95 masks. You have to order something like a ton of it from China. I have wondered if interfacing would work? I know it would not work like N95, but maybe better than just fabric?


----------



## SewingMachine (Mar 26, 2017)

weedygarden said:


> I have looked to find fabric that would work like the N-95 masks. You have to order something like a ton of it from China. I have wondered if interfacing would work? I know it would not work like N95, but maybe better than just fabric?


It's a vacuum filter cloth...
https://www.amazon.com/ShopVac-9013...=1491177042&sr=8-11&keywords=air+filter+cloth

You could make a bunch with this sheet, but no idea how breathable it would be. 
https://www.amazon.com/Duda-Energy-...d=1491177042&sr=8-2&keywords=air+filter+cloth

I know paper masks are cheap, but durable and reusable they aint. I'm for anything I can make.


----------

